

Ask PG: May I distribute my scrape of HN? - ronnier


======
ronnier
PG replied to a comment, answering this question:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1888754>

PG: "I don't personally have any objection to it but it sounds like some users
do."

------
hfinney
You should ask the copyright owners.

